# Fittings won't thread



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I received a couple of cylinders for my newest project from a friend and am having trouble with the fittings. They appear to be normal 1/8 inch but don't seem to want to thread. Is there another thread size available? The cylinders are American 750SS-1310 and I'm not having any luck finding documentation for them.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I would have to assume they are metric then. I got some SMC cylinders a few years back and ran into the same thing, the 1/8 NPT was just slightly too big. I can't remember what I did for sure, I may have ordered metric threads from McMaster or just got different cylinders. I am thinking the latter.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Some cylinders I use at work have straight-threaded ports, typically 10-32. Carefully try a bolt in the port and see if it works. There's a pretty good assortment of these fittings at HD.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I picked up a 1/8 MIP Watts plastic quick connect and it seems to thread on fine. Has anyone ever used these?


----------



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

they are #10-32 threads you can buy adapters at fright props and most likely other stores for your 1/8 fittings


----------

